# Seuil journalier



## dolcedolce (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde, j.ai entendu dire que le smic augmenterait début janvier et visiblement le taux à ne pas dépasser à la journée passerais de 43.24€ à 44.60€.
Auriez vous plus d'informations à ce sujet les filles?belles fêtes de fin d'année à toutes


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Le max journalier à ne pas dépasser est basé sur 5 smic horaire
Donc si le smic augmente le plafond augmente aussi

On en sera plus en janvier quand le % d'augmentation du smic sera validé


----------



## Edoisie (26 Décembre 2022)

Ca ne change pas grand chose...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour pensez en brut....pas en net !


----------



## Joce06 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'ai reçu ce document d'information. Ça peut vous aider. Bonne soirée 
Joce


----------



## Pioupiou (29 Décembre 2022)

bonjour
La revalorisation du SMIC et du minimum garanti sont sorties au JO et entre en vigueur le 1 janvier 2023.

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
Il sont de 11,27€ brut pour le SMIC et de 4.01€ pour le Minimum Garanti
Par conséquent le seuil journalier passe de 5 x 11.27 = 56.35€ Brut ou 5 x 11.27 x 0.7812 =44,0206 arrondi à 44,02€ net
5 x 11.27 x 0.7682 =43,288 arrondi à 43,29€ net pour l'Alsace et la Moselle
Pour les IE la revalorisation suivant le tableau


----------

